# Pimp My Tank



## zozo (17 Oct 2015)

We have tons of Pimp my this and that television shows.  Chip Foos - Pimp My car, Pimp my bike, Pimp my House, Pimp my hair, Dr. Phill - Pimp Me etc etc. I get kinda sick with all the pimping around of wath i'm not into be seen pimped so much. But tanks nowthat's a different story and realy worth pimping. 

But actualy im kinda missing the "Pimp My Tank show!!" Where the kids of the house are totaly fed up with looking at daddys ugly aquarium and call the "Pimp my tank team" to surprise him with a brandnew awsome scape.. 

Aquascaping is getting so much popular the last years. Actualy its about time a few talented scapers would stick their heads together contact a TV channel and launch a Pimp my scape show. Wouldnt that be a entertaining evening filling program?

If i count the numbers of forums already about the subject, i kiinda feel there would be a market for it. Why not? Can't believe this idea isnt already offered to a channel.. Is it? Isn't it? Are there scaper playing with this idea.

just a thought..   What do you think?  or ?


----------



## GotCrabs (17 Oct 2015)

Would it be hosted by Xibit?


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Oct 2015)

zozo said:


> We have tons of Pimp my this and that television shows.  Chip Foos - Pimp My car, Pimp my bike, Pimp my House, Pimp my hair, Dr. Phill - Pimp Me etc etc. I get kinda sick with all the pimping around of wath i'm not into be seen pimped so much. But tanks nowthat's a different story and realy worth pimping.
> 
> But actualy im kinda missing the "Pimp My Tank show!!" Where the kids of the house are totaly fed up with looking at daddys ugly aquarium and call the "Pimp my tank team" to surprise him with a brandnew awsome scape..
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## zozo (17 Oct 2015)

Troi said:


> Genius!



hey Troy, thanks, you're a journalist, arn't you? Means a lot to me you thinking about it like that.. 

You probably have the network..  Throw a ball in that direction.. 

We have the crowd, we have the sponsors, we have many talended price winning scapers all over the world, the channels (Animal planet).. Actualy all is there except the show. This could be an international break trough.. 

Promotion whise it would be a win win, getting people closer to nature and finaly take proper care for their fish and critters.. Realy, i think the world could use it only for that matter, there is still to much ignorance in this area which should be banned out. Media can have a major positive role in this.. IMHO the scapers world is ready for the next step.  Dedicate the show to our greatest pioneer, who lifes work was the whish for people to get and look closer to nature.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Oct 2015)

I think it's the perfect job for our very own George Farmer AKA The Aquascaper


----------



## zozo (17 Oct 2015)

For my part he may become millionaire with this idea.. When Die Ludolfs can, a team of talented aquascapers certainly could pull it off, even with 2 fingers in their nose. 

Im just


----------



## kirk (17 Oct 2015)

I'd definitely be one for watching the out takes......snapping glassware, ruining glass with rocks......flooding the lounge floor......etc.


----------



## GotCrabs (17 Oct 2015)

So are we going to see over the top transformations just like on Pimp My Ride? TVs in fish tanks? haha.


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2015)

kirk said:


> I'd definitely be one for watching the out takes......snapping glassware, ruining glass with rocks......flooding the lounge floor......etc.


 Or daddy so not surprised with the new scape, smashing the tank to pieces and and filing for a devorce...


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Oct 2015)

It could evolve to a panel show,eg two teams each week two tanks to scape team captains George and Dan with two new guests each every week specalised in their fields (or tanks)Ceg,Stu,Troi ,Darryl etc as example.Set amount of UKAPs sonsers supply equipment and plants(fishless I think)Narration Tom Barr viewers vote decides


----------

